# Subwoofer placement/thoughts for install



## restorick (Dec 25, 2013)

Folks,

I have a 12" Paradigm sub that I want to use in my living room. The problem is that there is no room on the carpeted area where I can place the sub without it being in the traffic area or just visible. My endtables aren't designed to have something placed underneath.

I do have a built in component cabinet and the sub can fit in there. But, that floor is all hardwood and I'm worried that with the door closed and the live floor that I'll have some really poor quality.

Anyone have some thoughts on what I can do?

Thanks in advance,
Rick


----------



## restorick (Dec 25, 2013)

To add some additional detail:

My living room is connected in an open concept to the kitchen and dining areas. The physical floor of the carpeted living area is about 17x17, and the floor is recessed.

On the upper level is the hardwood flooring that covers the kitchen, dining, and walkway to the component cabinet. I tried drawing this in Visio and have attached a graphic to show the layout (kinda).

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Subwoofers can be placed just about anywhere in a room since you can't tell where sounds with frequencies below about 80Hz are coming from. Low frequencies interact with the shape of the room, so ideally the sub should be placed where it'll produce the best sound. However, putting it in the corner opposite the TV might produce acceptable results. Of course, that's also the longest cable run


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

restorick said:


> I do have a built in component cabinet and the sub can fit in there. But, that floor is all hardwood and I'm worried that with the door closed and the live floor that I'll have some really poor quality.
> Anyone have some thoughts on what I can do?


Yes. Place the sub in there and see if you have really poor quality.
If you don't, you're all set.
If you do, then we can begin suggesting. Starting with a photo of the cabinet, maybe?

cheers


----------

